# Remake of V - any good?



## Ceist Beag (6 Nov 2009)

I just caught the end of a new programme on tv3 last night called V - and it appears to be a remake of the original series back in 80s. I loved the original series so has anyone tuned into the remake - and if so is it any good?


----------



## purpeller (6 Nov 2009)

I liked it.  I was concerned they would do a straight re-make but it looks promising.  Hopefully it'll be as good as the BSG reboot.


----------



## z104 (6 Nov 2009)

I'm hooked.


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Nov 2009)

I didn't think it was great to be honest - thought it was a bit cheesy. I'll wager i'll still tune in next week mind...


----------



## bren1916 (6 Nov 2009)

Should they not have called it VII ?


----------



## z104 (6 Nov 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> I didn't think it was great to be honest - thought it was a bit cheesy. I'll wager i'll still tune in next week mind...


 

The first one was fairly cheesy also.


----------



## boris (6 Nov 2009)

Thought it was fairly good.  They seems to have gone the same route as Battlestar Galactica for reimagining the storyline.  Will watch it again.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Nov 2009)

I watched the pilot last night and wasn't gripped. They packed a lot into the pilot so how will the rest of the season pan out ? The Resistance against the Visitors and their Earth devotees ? If that's all, then it could get stale quickly.

Also, AFAIK, there'll be 4 episodes, then a hiatus until next year. Not a great way to build audience loyalty  ?


----------



## ivuernis (6 Nov 2009)

Watched about 10 mins of it as I was channel surfing. Didn't look good. 

So, will they turn out to be rat-eating lizards like the original series??


----------



## Vanilla (6 Nov 2009)

ivuernis said:


> Watched about 10 mins of it as I was channel surfing. Didn't look good.
> 
> So, will they turn out to be rat-eating lizards like the original series??


 
I thought the rats were merely 'amuse-bouches'?


----------



## Caveat (6 Nov 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I thought the rats were merely 'amuse-bouches'?


 
Well lucky them in that case!

I wish I could find something like crab and stilton with walnut on a teeny piece of toast just lying around the place.


----------



## Purple (6 Nov 2009)

boris said:


> Thought it was fairly good.  They seems to have gone the same route as Battlestar Galactica for reimagining the storyline.  Will watch it again.



If it's anywhere near as good as the BSG remake then it will be worth watching.


----------



## ivuernis (6 Nov 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I thought the rats were merely 'amuse-bouches'?



It's about all I remember from the original series. I mustn't have seen the whole thing, how could I have forgotten *this*!


----------



## Purple (6 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Well lucky them in that case!
> 
> I wish I could find something like crab and stilton with walnut on a teeny piece of toast just lying around the place.


 Jack O'Connor would call that a trophy snack...


----------



## TarfHead (6 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> .. crab and stilton with walnut on a teeny piece of toast just lying around the place.


 
Apparently you're never more than 10 feet from one of those ?


----------

